
What football will look like in the future - yincrash
https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football
======
SwellJoe
I passed over this thinking, "I don't really care what football will look like
in the future." But, it is among the best scifi short stories (or episodic
novels, I dunno how long it'll be) I've read in years. This is one of those
things where I think, "Yeah, the internet should be more like this all the
time."

